# Machrihanish - Final Details



## thecraw (Apr 12, 2013)

Thought I may as well post the final details for Machrihanish as its only seven weeks away now.

Firstly Friday 31st of May Dunaverty Golf Club 1230 tee time booked. The following players have committed to play Dunaverty.

Jon France
Andy Hayne Jnr
Andy Hayne Snr
The Port Monkey
David Munn
Iain Gray
Dr Raymond Oliphant
Scott Aikman
Karen Ferguson
Ted
Neil Gibson
Stephen McGowan
Paul McCafferty
Crawford Kilpatrick
Scott Langan

Cost is Â£25 sheets

Saturday 1st of June Machrihanish Dunes Texas Scramble

*Game 1*
Andy McIntyre
Andy Hayne Snr
John Boag
Neil Gibson

*Game 2*
John France
Martin McAteer (AKA Port Monkey)
Mike Melville
Stephen McGowan

*Game 3*
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Martin Clarke
Dr Raymond Oliphant
Gavin Stewart

*Game 4*
Colin MacDonald Snr
David Munn
Scott Aikman
Paul McCafferty

*Game 5*
Neil Rattray
Fabian Greenan
Karen Ferguson
Crawford Kilpatrick

*Game 6*
Andy Hayne Jnr
Iain Gray
Ted
Scott Langan

Saturday afternoon will be an optional sweep. Just a balls out a hat and play for a couple of sheckles. 


Sunday 2nd June - Individual Stableford

*Game 1*
John Boag
Martin Clarke
Martin McAteer
Fabian Greenan

*Game 2*
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Karen Ferguson
Andy Hayne Jnr
David Munn

*Game 3*

Andy McIntyre
Jon France
Gavin Stewart
Colin MacDonald Snr

*Game 4*
Crawford Kilpatrick
Dr Raymond Oliphant
Paul McCafferty
Iain Gray

*Game 5*
Neil Gibson
Ted
Scott Aikman
Mike Melville

*Game 6*
Scott Langan
Stephen McGowan
Neil Rattray
Andy Hayne Snr

Fingers crossed I've worked it so that no one is playing with anyone on the Saturday & Sunday!!!!!

Cottages.

*Cottage 1*
Crawford Kilpatrick
David Munn
Paul McCafferty

*Cottage 2*
Andy Hayne Jnr
Andy Hayne Snr
Ted 
Neil Gibson

*Cottage 3*
Stephen McGowan
Martin McAteer
Iain Gray
Martin Clarke

*Cottage 4*
Andy McIntyre
Neil Rattray
Colin MacDonald Snr
Colin MacDonald Jnr

*Cottage 5*
Jon France
Scott Langan
Fabian Greenan
Gavin Stewart

*Cottage 6*
Scott Aikman
Dr Raymond Oliphant
John Boag
Mike Melville

Tent out the back - Karen Ferguson. :whoo:


Hope that's everything guys and gal. 

Myself, Bigslice, and Wishaw Hacker are all staying over on Sunday night and playing Machrihanish on the Monday morning. I have room for one more if anyone else would like to make up a four ball speak now!


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Apr 12, 2013)

Well done Craw, looks good to me :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 12, 2013)

Cheers Craw - thanks again for all the organising.

I'll bring a sleeping bag, sure it'll be fine!


----------



## bigslice (Apr 12, 2013)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Well done Craw, looks good to me :thup:
		
Click to expand...

were you on twitter talking about a hole in one lol


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Apr 12, 2013)

bigslice said:



			were you on twitter talking about a hole in one lol
		
Click to expand...

Aye, my Dad got a Hole in 1 in his Medal at Wishaw today :whoo:


----------



## Andy (Apr 12, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Cheers Craw - thanks again for all the organising.

I'll bring a sleeping bag, sure it'll be fine!
		
Click to expand...

Bring your A game for Sunday too Karen ;-)


----------



## Iaing (Apr 12, 2013)

Cheers Crawford. Great organising as usual!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 12, 2013)

Andy said:



			Bring your A game for Sunday too Karen ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Will try but the A game is an elusive creature!


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 12, 2013)

Good stuff as usual Craw.

Just a wee side note, I will be playing as many holes as possible at The Dunes on Friday evening when I arrive with Gavin if anyone else fancies a wee hit.


----------



## bigslice (Apr 12, 2013)

set my target of not coming last, got to be someone worse than me in that field. hows it going fabian lol


----------



## Val (Apr 12, 2013)

Outside chance I might make Dunaverty to give you 16, will keep you posted


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 12, 2013)

bigslice said:



			set my target of not coming last, got to be someone worse than me in that field. hows it going fabian lol
		
Click to expand...

It not you I'm afraid of its Karen out driving me lol


----------



## Val (Apr 12, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			It not you I'm afraid of its Karen out driving me again lol
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you :whoo:


----------



## neilgib28 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sounds great Craw, can't wait..
I will be working as hard as possible between now and then to get my handicap as high as possible ;-)   .... doing pretty good so far!!


----------



## fourdoors (Apr 13, 2013)

Sounds like a cracking weekend, hope you get some good weather.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 14, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Good stuff as usual Craw.

Just a wee side note, I will be playing as many holes as possible at The Dunes on Friday evening when I arrive with Gavin if anyone else fancies a wee hit.
		
Click to expand...


I think a load of us are hoping to play the Dunes on Friday evening after golf at Dunaverty. Just keep us updated of ETA and I'm sure we'll all avoid you!


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 14, 2013)

thecraw said:



			I think a load of us are hoping to play the Dunes on Friday evening after golf at Dunaverty. Just keep us updated of ETA and I'm sure we'll all avoid you!




Click to expand...

 As long as I avoid all your flying wedges and putters lol

Another .1 in yesterday's medal should see me close to 14 by the time this trip arrives


----------



## thecraw (Apr 19, 2013)

Lady & Gents,


I forgot to mention that Sunday will again be "DAPPER TROUSER SUNDAY"!!! I expect a sterling effort from all and some champion slacks on display. Chino's are forbidden and boring grey and broon are frowned upon. 

Six weeks to go.



ne:


----------



## bigslice (Apr 19, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Lady & Gents,


I forgot to mention that Sunday will again be "DAPPER TROUSER SUNDAY"!!! I expect a sterling effort from all and some champion slacks on display. Chino's are forbidden and boring grey and broon are frowned upon. 

Six weeks to go.



ne:
		
Click to expand...

does dapper also mean 'worst' as in mental colours etc.
your rupert the bear ones the day made me chuckle, that was your intention?


----------



## Bucket92 (Apr 20, 2013)

Sounds like a great weekend, hope you all enjoy it! Wish you could have a meet like this somewhere nearer to me


----------



## thecraw (Apr 21, 2013)

bigslice said:



			does dapper also mean 'worst' as in mental colours etc.
your rupert the bear ones the day made me chuckle, that was your intention?

Click to expand...

It was your golf that made me chuckle!


:whoo:


----------



## Iaing (May 5, 2013)

I hope everyone has got their Dapper troosers!
I've got mine, and pretty damn dapper they are!! :thup:

Well I think so anyway.


----------



## bigslice (May 5, 2013)

Iaing said:



			I hope everyone has got their Dapper troosers!
I've got mine, and pretty damn dapper they are!! :thup:

Well I think so anyway. 

Click to expand...

ive two outfits to choose from, depends if I can get away with it though


----------



## thecraw (May 6, 2013)

bigslice said:



			ive two outfits to choose from, depends if I can get away with it though
		
Click to expand...

One for Saturday, one for the Sunday then, where's the dilemma? 

I have a couple of pairs in the wardrop ready to be unleashed Saturday & Sunday.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 8, 2013)

Pleased to report that dapper trousers have arrived! Dare say they'll have an outing this weekend, not saving them for the mac!


----------



## thecraw (May 8, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Pleased to report that dapper trousers have arrived! Dare say they'll have an outing this weekend, not saving them for the mac!
		
Click to expand...

You need to start taking this seriously young lady!!!

First you go and chop your handicap, now your wearing pre aired trousers on Dapper Trouser Sunday!


----------



## Iaing (May 8, 2013)

bigslice said:



			ive two outfits to choose from, depends if I can get away with it though
		
Click to expand...

Thought you were playing 4 days Davie. Do you mean if you can get away with wearing both outfits twice?

Bring some Fabreze!! :whoo:


----------



## Andy (May 8, 2013)

3 new pairs so far so better curb the spending lol


----------



## Val (May 8, 2013)

I'd best get to Matalan, Dunnes and Primark soon


----------



## thecraw (May 14, 2013)

My "Sunday" trousers are at the tailors for shortening!


17 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:whoo:


----------



## Iaing (May 15, 2013)

thecraw said:



			My "Sunday" trousers are at the tailors for shortening!


17 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Did ye shrink in the rain? :ears:


----------



## thecraw (May 15, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Did ye shrink in the rain? :ears:
		
Click to expand...

No just amputated my legs from the knee down to keep you company!


:ears:


----------



## thecraw (May 16, 2013)

Just got an email from Dunaverty the price for the round on the Friday has increased. I told them that I would have to put it to the troops as its a substantial amount.

The cost has risen from Â£25 to a whopping Â£25.20!  WTF!


Anyway its Â£28 for the golf. We qualify for a 10% discount meaning a deduction of Â£2.80 therefore Â£25.20! This equates to an extra Â£3 income. LOL.


If anyone wishes to pull out let me know!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


:swing:


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 16, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Just got an email from Dunaverty the price for the round on the Friday has increased. I told them that I would have to put it to the troops as its a substantial amount.

The cost has risen from Â£25 to a whopping Â£25.20!  WTF!


Anyway its Â£28 for the golf. We qualify for a 10% discount meaning a deduction of Â£2.80 therefore Â£25.20! This equates to an extra Â£3 income. LOL.


If anyone wishes to pull out let me know!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


:swing:
		
Click to expand...

Och well at least we've got a couple of weeks to save up the extra..... :cheers:


----------



## thecraw (May 16, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Och well at least we've got a couple of weeks to save up the extra..... :cheers:
		
Click to expand...


Andy is minted, he'll tap you 20p!


----------



## thecraw (May 23, 2013)

Just a couple of edits to the original thread about the weekend.


There will also be a "YELLOW BALL" competition running alongside the Texas Scramble on the Saturday morning. This has been mooted before and it appears to be a popular side bet.


Saturday 1st of June Machrihanish Dunes Texas Scramble

Game 1
Andy McIntyre
Andy Hayne Snr
John Boag
Neil Gibson

Game 2
John France
Martin McAteer (AKA Port Monkey)
Mike Melville
Stephen McGowan

Game 3
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Martin Clarke
Stuart Robertson
Gavin Stewart

Game 4
Colin MacDonald Snr
David Munn
Scott Aikman
Paul McCafferty

Game 5
Neil Rattray
Fabian Greenan
Karen Ferguson
Crawford Kilpatrick

Game 6
Andy Hayne Jnr
Iain Gray
Ted
Scott Langan

Saturday afternoon will be an optional sweep. Just a balls out a hat and play for a couple of sheckles. 


Sunday 2nd June - Individual Stableford

Game 1
John Boag
Martin Clarke
Martin McAteer
Fabian Greenan

Game 2
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Karen Ferguson
Andy Hayne Jnr
David Munn

Game 3

Andy McIntyre
Jon France
Gavin Stewart
Colin MacDonald Snr

Game 4
Crawford Kilpatrick
Stuart Robertson
Paul McCafferty
Iain Gray

Game 5
Neil Gibson
Ted
Scott Aikman
Mike Melville

Game 6
Scott Langan
Stephen McGowan
Neil Rattray
Andy Hayne Snr

Fingers crossed I've worked it so that no one is playing with anyone on the Saturday & Sunday!!!!!

Cottages.

Cottage 1
Crawford Kilpatrick
David Munn
Paul McCafferty

Cottage 2
Andy Hayne Jnr
Andy Hayne Snr
Ted 
Neil Gibson

Cottage 3
Stephen McGowan
Martin McAteer
Iain Gray
Martin Clarke

Cottage 4
Stuart Robertson
Neil Rattray
Colin MacDonald Snr
Colin MacDonald Jnr

Cottage 5
Jon France
Scott Langan
Fabian Greenan
Gavin Stewart

Cottage 6
Scott Aikman
Andy McIntyre
John Boag
Mike Melville

Tent out the back - Karen Ferguson.


----------



## thecraw (May 23, 2013)

As per my email Davie (bigslice) is raising money for Liver Research which is a charity which is close to his heart. Having discussed it with him we've decided on a fine system with all fines going to his charity.

The team which loses the YELLOW BALL first will be fined Â£10 (Â£2.50 per head).
The team which comes last in the Texas Scramble will be fined Â£10 (Â£2.50 per head)
2nd last = Â£6 fine (Â£1.50 per head)
3rd last = Â£4 fine (Â£1 per head)

Any team 3 putting during the Texas Scramble will also be fined Â£10 as that just shouldn't happen!!!!!


The Sunday will see the following fines applied.

Lost ball Â£0.50
3 putt Â£0.20
Fail to get out of a bunker Â£0.20 (per shot)
Club chucking (for me and Neil Rattray) Â£1!
Fabian wearing green Â£1 per item of clothing!

If anyone has any other ideas please post them.


----------



## bigslice (May 23, 2013)

that's a bit harsh for Fabian, let me think not allowed to wear green.......

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...hDXL6KVpwmlvzJl5Q&sig2=2VW70kurUb_cIMuJWZG3kw


----------



## thecraw (May 24, 2013)

Right,  spoke with the Dunes today. There will be a wee bit of jiggery pokery with the rooming arrangements which I'll sort next week. Four people will be moved into the hotel. Any volunteers before I pick a cottage to go?

Also I've arranged for a burger and a beer lunch on Sunday at the course for a Â£10 spot each. That's a decent deal before the prize giving. 

Keep your peepers open.

C.


----------



## Val (May 24, 2013)

I'm happy to go to the hotel if push comes to shove


----------



## Iaing (May 24, 2013)

I don't mind. Doubt I'll be raucous enough to disturb the rest of the hotel guests. :mmm:


----------



## Val (May 24, 2013)

Should add, don't stick me in a room with snorey wull


----------



## thecraw (May 24, 2013)

Sorry guys Toad got in first. Toad and Mike are in the hotel as is young casanova Andy. Don't want him sleeping in the bath again!


:rofl:


Scott Aikman got the real raw deal as he's in with me. Vaseline is already packed!


----------



## Val (May 24, 2013)

Nae robs, BTW Iain I've a bottle of HP with our name on it and I don't mean sauce 

Couple of haulfs fri/sat will be a spot on night cap

:thup:


----------



## Iaing (May 24, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Nae robs, BTW Iain I've a bottle of HP with our name on it and I don't mean sauce 

Couple of haulfs fri/sat will be a spot on night cap

:thup:
		
Click to expand...



Sounds like an excellent plan mate. :thup:

I was just hoping to have access to the mini bar in the hotel room.
I presume the booking is under Kilpatrick.


----------



## golfcitydweller (May 24, 2013)

enjoy the weekend lads and lass.hope u get the weather


----------



## thecraw (May 24, 2013)

golfcitydweller said:



			enjoy the weekend lads and lass.hope u get the weather
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Euan, its next weekend by the way and looking forward to catching up at Blair with you and Mr K.


----------



## Farneyman (May 25, 2013)

Not long now folks. Hows everyones form coming into the weekend trip?

I managed 36 points today, 10 over to turn and 3 over for back nine....hope I havent peaked too soon...

See Big Vals getting a cut, that must make him the form player with the bookies lol


----------



## thecraw (May 25, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Not long now folks. Hows everyones form coming into the weekend trip?

I managed 36 points today, 10 over to turn and 3 over for back nine....hope I havent peaked too soon...

See Big Vals getting a cut, that must make him the form player with the bookies lol
		
Click to expand...

After today I've moved to 22,000,000/1 just ahead of yourself who I believe is 22,000,500/1!


----------



## Val (May 26, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Not long now folks. Hows everyones form coming into the weekend trip?

I managed 36 points today, 10 over to turn and 3 over for back nine....hope I havent peaked too soon...

See Big Vals getting a cut, that must make him the form player with the bookies lol
		
Click to expand...

A cut maybe but not that much, I've a tie today so we shall see if the form continues.


----------



## Farneyman (May 28, 2013)

Any word on the condition of the course currently? Im suspecting the rough will be tougher than previous visits.


----------



## thecraw (May 28, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Any word on the condition of the course currently? Im suspecting the rough will be tougher than previous visits.
		
Click to expand...


I spoke with Keith last week. He's happy with the course and all the greens barr the 6th which has been extended plus it got a bit of sand damage over the spring. 

It's going to be great fun and I can't wait till Karen out drives you again.


----------



## bigslice (May 28, 2013)

has anyone got a spare cart bag i can borrow? otherwise i will put my carry bag onto a trolley.


----------



## Farneyman (May 28, 2013)

Karen needs to make sure she plays off the correct tees this time, won't count then :whoo:


----------



## thecraw (May 28, 2013)

bigslice said:



			has anyone got a spare cart bag i can borrow? otherwise i will put my carry bag onto a trolley.
		
Click to expand...

PM Andy, he'll sell you one dirt cheap!


----------



## thecraw (May 28, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Karen needs to make sure she plays off the *correct tees this time*, won't count then :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


By Christ she'll be 80 yards past you if she plays off the reds!


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## stevek1969 (May 28, 2013)

Have a good weekend lads ,hope the weather is good to you . Fantastic tracks @Machrihanish.


----------



## Farneyman (May 28, 2013)

Shame you can't make it. You planning going to Millport this year?


----------



## virtuocity (May 28, 2013)

Take plenty of pics.


----------



## stevek1969 (May 28, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Shame you can't make it. You planning going to Millport this year?
		
Click to expand...

I'm normally of to Ireland this weekend for a week but we're going later in the year , would love to have go to Millport as i loved the course but i'm working that weekend ,the joys of shift work mate i miss out on a lot.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 28, 2013)

thecraw said:



			By Christ she'll be 80 yards past you if she plays off the reds!


:rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Sadly my brief flirtation with long straight drives appears to be over. I'm back to living up to my forum name.....


----------



## thecraw (May 28, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Sadly my brief flirtation with long straight drives appears to be over. I'm back to living up to my forum name..... 

Click to expand...


Like your style Karen, boost his ego since he's sadly in our team! Hope Fabian is in form!


----------



## Farneyman (May 28, 2013)

Am just gonna play awful just to pss you off lol


----------



## bigslice (May 28, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Am just gonna play awful just to pss you off lol
		
Click to expand...


good it will mean I wont be last, I fear im the worst


----------



## stevek1969 (May 28, 2013)

Think he had a mahoosive 2 pts on the back 9 when i played with there before Dave so you should be safe


----------



## thecraw (May 28, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Am just gonna play awful just to pss you off lol
		
Click to expand...


To be fair Davie did say you were rank at Bogside. I think the quote was "worse than a man down!"


----------



## Farneyman (May 28, 2013)

stevek1969 said:



			Think he had a mahoosive 2 pts on the back 9 when i played with there before Dave so you should be safe

Click to expand...

Glad I'm only playing The Dunes, the round you mention was Machrihanish. A bit wild that day!


----------



## stevek1969 (May 28, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Glad I'm only playing The Dunes, the round you mention was Machrihanish. A bit wild that day!
		
Click to expand...

Yes you were a bit wild that day  you not playing Machrihanish then mate just the Dunes,played the Dunes last year and loved it even tho the course wasn't at its best after the winter,could see how good it could be.


----------



## Iaing (May 29, 2013)

That's me off work till 'sometime' on Monday. Whoop whoop!!:thup:
Looking forward to this!


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 29, 2013)

Work tomorrow then a scratch team match, then pack, then grab a couple of hours sleep, then set off for five hour trip to Dunaverty! It's only about 100 miles away (as the crow flies).

Bring it on!


----------



## Val (May 29, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Work tomorrow then a scratch team match, then pack, then grab a couple of hours sleep, then set off for five hour trip to Dunaverty! It's only about 100 miles away (as the crow flies).

Bring it on!
		
Click to expand...

You'll do it a shade over 4 i reckon, maybe 4 and half tops.

Drive safely troops, we want to talk to you not about you :thup:


----------



## Iaing (May 30, 2013)

Drive safe peeps.

See yez tomorrow. ne:


----------



## Farneyman (May 30, 2013)

Safe journey everyone and look forward to some golfing craic. 

All packed and ready to go. Just need to tune up the mandolin in preparation of a wee jam with Neil. 
Any spoon players going lol

Who says the mandolin aint cool...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaHRstF-2qA


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 30, 2013)

Finally packed.... Better turn in for early start!

Drive carefully everyone and see youse shortly!


----------



## Bomber69 (May 31, 2013)

Save trip guys & gals, have a great weekend and we look forward to hearing all about :thup:

Karen all the best and I am sure you will put a few of the Weekend Warriors to shame, go show them how to play golf.....


----------

